# Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

Tonight I saw that one of the apartment buildings two blocks from me had...

put up a bunch of Christmas lights!!!  :zombie: 
Why???? Noooooooooooooooooooooo! 
I don't even... What the heck?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Failololololololollololololololololo!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Some folks just don't understand that this is the "High Holy Week of Horrors." We must try to forgive them, even as we add juice to our hazers, moss to our tombstones and webs to our fence posts. May they see the light or, at least ,choke on their pumpkin juice.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't worry, if they're anything like the people in my neighborhood, they're probably just still up from last year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hahhahahahaa...I agree with Vlad.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My neighbor across the street has been coming over to tell me about putting up each section of xmas lights while I'm working on the haunt. She wanted to do that before the cold and snow arrived.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Much as I love the look of Christmas lights, I don't want to see them up before Thanksgiving weekend, which is a traditional time to undertake that activity (nothing else to do once the turkey is eaten and the dishes washed, after all).


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Do they have lawn onaments? If they do someone needs to put spider webs on them at night. If they have a reindeer it nees to be zomiefied while they are sleeping...Just sayin'...


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

this is california - it's been 80 this week! and yes they just put them up! what are ppl thinking?!?!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

At Home Despot they have a Christmas peacock for sale! Looks like the old NBC logo and it's huge. THey got a santa mail box too but I just want that for the movement mech...
Peacock? They skipped Halloween altogether. I voiced my disgust.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL Vlad!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, we do need to have tolerance.
I would have been setting up on Aug 1st for my Haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh and Menards had their whole Christmas displays up over a month ago.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

...people put up lights at Christmas? 

I agree, it's crazy. I was in Wal Mart this morning looking for some weed killer, & had to ask for it because it had been boxed up to make way for the Christmas decorations they were putting out in the garden center.


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

This Christmas Creep Crap is Crazy. >:-(


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mc Donald's is selling peppermint coffee & Glade is advertising Xmas scents. [email protected]!

I need weed killer too, and there is none to be found.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm reading this thread again and it just occurred to me that there are complaints made every year about how the stores don't have their Halloween stuff out before October


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

My wife just earned herself a timeout in the corner for coming home with a Christmas inflatable and a train set for the tree. She must now ask the Halloween gods to forgive her for this blasphemy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I find I'm ok with the stores putting it all out early - I mean, heck - I have been shopping for walgreens skelly's for 2 months now, I'm ok with the Halloween merchandise fading away for Christmas. It's the same time on the shelves as we get, and most importantly - I of ALL people could never begrudge another passionate, creative person for their obsession. It's just that mine is black and theirs is lime green glitter. To each his own!


----------

